# SDCard



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

according to my paperwork, there is no removable SDCard in my phone, however, there is an SDCard file. i'm assuming (probably wrongly) that this is a partition on the 32GB memory?

also, what is the best disc to use? I want to max out at 64GB, so will need 32GB Card, mainly to store pictures.

thanks and big thanks for all the DEV's! haven't rooted yet, but looks like that's my weekend fun.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Your documentation is correct. There isn't an SD card that came with your phone.

Your internal SD memory appears in the */mnt/sdcard* folder.

When you install an external SD card, you will see it appear in the */mnt/extSdCard *folder.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> according to my paperwork, there is no removable SDCard in my phone, however, there is an SDCard file. i'm assuming (probably wrongly) that this is a partition on the 32GB memory?
> 
> also, what is the best disc to use? I want to max out at 64GB, so will need 32GB Card, mainly to store pictures.
> 
> thanks and big thanks for all the DEV's! haven't rooted yet, but looks like that's my weekend fun.


You won't max out with a 32GB card. The phone supports up to a 64GB SD card in addition to either the 16 or 32GB internal storage.


----------

